# الدروات التي يحتاجة مهندس الاتصالات



## مهندس الشرق (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ........

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير ... 
لدي استفسار بسيط لدى اخواني المهندسين 

اخوكم طالب هندسة اتصالات .... وعلى مشارف ابواب التخرج
اريد ان اخذ دورات تقوية او بالاصح مايتطلبة سوق الاتصالات من دورات وشهاداة في مجال الاتصالات ....
ففي الاردن توجد كثير من المراكز التي تعطي دورات في الاتصالات مثل ....
GPS
GSM
Wireless
IP . Telephone
وغيرهااااااااااا من الدروات .....
ولكن ماهي الدورات الرئيسية التي يحتاجه مهندس الاتصالات ...
فبماذا تنصحوني ....

واتمنى من اخواني المهندسين في الاردن ايفادي عن عناوين المراكز والمعاهد في عمان التي تقدم دورات باسلوب تقني عال ...........

اتمنى من الجميع التفاااااااااااعل .... وجزاكم الله كل خييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (29 أكتوبر 2007)

صديقي العزيز
انا خريج جامعة اليرموك
واخذت دورات في Matlab متقدمة
و دورة Gsm
والمركز قوي جدا وهو مركز المفكرون في اربد في شارع الجامعة بالقرب من بيتزا هت وبالتوفيق


----------



## الفتى الذكي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا يا حجاوي الاردن اريد ان اسألك وين في مراكز بتعطي دورات قوية سيسكو في الاردن
علما باني متخرج من جامعة اليرموك و ايضا حجاوي 
هلا بالحجاوية كلهم


----------



## osama_ali (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يوفقك بس لازم تعرف ال sisco


----------



## kuky (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اتمنى ان تساعدوني باعطائي عناوين مراكز لهذه الدورات ولكن في عمان لاني من سكنه عمان علما اني هندسه حاسبات ولدي رغبه بتطوير مستوايا في مجال الاتصالات وان اخذ دورات wireless WI MAX وايضا NGN next generation network وماهي الدورات التي اخذها قبل ان ابدا بهذا المجال مع جزيل الشكر


----------

